# Millipede identification, common and scientific name.



## Gr8Reptile (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey I'm looking at new breeds of millipedes and I need someone to identify these three species so I can research and find if they are sold anywhere. I could use common names and scientific.


----------



## sarahpede (Feb 18, 2008)

cool pics i want that white won:worship:


----------



## Quixtar (Feb 18, 2008)

The first is simply the Vietnamese Rainbow Millipede, Aulacobolus rubropunctatus, in bright sunlight. I'm not sure about the second one. It looks a little like Apeuthes sp. The third is the Ghana Red-Banded Millipede, latin name unknown.


----------



## Gr8Reptile (Feb 19, 2008)

The website just said "Bronze" underneath the title.


----------



## Gr8Reptile (Feb 19, 2008)

Also one last question, what is this? I WANT ONE! Does anyone know where to buy?


----------



## Voodooschaaf (Feb 19, 2008)

The black/red striped one is Pelmatojulus cf. excisus (Cook, 1897)

the last ones are Anadenobolus monilicornus.

greez,
Shura and the whole bunch


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 19, 2008)

Gr8Reptile said:


> Also one last question, what is this? I WANT ONE! Does anyone know where to buy?


Popyped.de


----------



## Gr8Reptile (Feb 20, 2008)

Uhh not to be stupid or anything but what does popyped.de mean?


----------



## McPede (Feb 20, 2008)

Gr8Reptile said:


> Uhh not to be stupid or anything but what does popyped.de mean?


Peter Grabowitz site.

http://www.polyped.de/


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry, my bad


----------



## millipeter (Feb 20, 2008)

First one looks like Anadenobolus arboreus.


----------

